# Halo 2 Won't install i hate it...



## Takehofstra (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey,

I just bought halo 2 at the store and i tought hmm fun game but then when i wanted to install the game it says Microsoft directx has stopped working
and then i can't install the game... because i need to close the installation.

I already have DX. 11

And got HD Readen 4770, AMD phenom Quadcore 9650 2,3 ghz 
4 gigz ram 1ghz

What is the ffing prob here

Can some one please help me..?


Greetings Take hofstra (holland)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

When you start Microsoft Windows, typically there are several programs that start automatically and run in the background that may interfere with the game. These programs may include antivirus and system utility programs. When you perform a clean startup procedure, you prevent these programs from starting automatically. 

* Step 1*
Start the System Configuration Utility
Click *Start*, type _msconfig_ in the *Start Search* box, and then press *ENTER*.
If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or provide confirmation.
Configure Selective Startup options
In the System Configuration Utility dialog box, click *Selective Startup* on the *General tab.*
Click to clear the Load Startup Items check box.
_Note The Use Original Boot.ini check box is unavailable._
Click the Services tab.
Click to select the Hide All Microsoft Services check box.
Click Disable All, and then click OK.
When you are prompted, click Restart.
Determine whether the problem is resolved

After the computer starts, try to start the affected game or program to determine whether the problem is resolved.
If the problem does not occur after you restart, the interference is occurring because of a background program or service. In this case, move onto *step 2*
If the problem returns after you perform a clean startup, the interference is not occurring because of a background program or service. 

*Step 2*: Start the System Configuration Utility
Click Start, type _msconfig_ in the Start Search box, and then press ENTER.

Enable_ half_ of the *Services* items
Click the *Services* tab, and then click to select the *Hide All Microsoft Services* check box.
Click to select _half_ of the check boxes in the *Services* list.
Click OK.
When you are prompted, click Restart.

*Step 3*
_If the problem still occurs after you restart the computer, follow these steps_:
Repeat Step 1 and Step 2 except that, in Step 2, click to clear half of the check boxes in the Services list that you originally selected.
If the problem still occurs after another restart, click to clear half of the remaining check boxes again until one service is running when the problem occurs.
If the problem does not occur after a restart, reverse the selection of check boxes. Repeat this process until you can isolate the one service that is running when this problem occurs.
If the problem does not occur after you restart the computer, follow these steps:
Repeat Step 1 and Step 2 except that, in step 2, click to select half of the cleared check boxes.
If the problem still does not occur after another restart, click to select half of the cleared check boxes again. Repeat this process until you have selected all the check boxes and the problem still does not occur.
If the problem occurs after a restart, click to clear half of the check boxes that you last selected. Repeat this process until you can isolate the one service that is running when this problem occurs.
If you can isolate one service that is selected when the problem occurs, that service is the one that causes the problem. If you cannot isolate any service in this manner, a startup item might be causing the problem.

If you determine that a service is causing the problem, go to Step 6. If you determine that no service is causing the problem, go to Step 4.

*Step 4:* Enable half of the *Startup* items
Start the System Configuration Utility as mentioned earlier.
Click the *Startup* tab, and then click to select _half_ of the check boxes in the *Startup* list.
Click OK.
When you are prompted, click Restart.

After you complete Step 4, click to clear the Hide All Microsoft Services check box. Then, repeat the steps in Step 3, except that you are now working in the Startup list instead of in the Services list.
Back to the top
Step 6: Resolve the problem
After you determine the startup item or the service that causes the problem, contact the program manufacturer to determine whether the problem can be resolved. Or, run the System Configuration Utility, and then click to clear the check box for the problem item.


How to return Windows to a normal startup mode
If the problem occurs when your computer is in clean startup mode, then the interference is not being caused by a background program. In this case, return your computer to the normal startup mode. The normal startup mode starts Windows in the usual manner by loading all device drivers and services. 

You might also want to return Windows to a normal startup mode if you have problems during any of the troubleshooting procedures that are discussed in this article, and if you want to return the services to the original settings.

_Notes_
If you isolated and disabled the interfering program or service, returning your computer to a normal startup mode will enable that program or service. Also, the original error message or behavior will occur again.
You do not have to return your computer to a normal startup mode if you followed the steps in the "Determine what is causing the problem" section. This is because you have probably already enabled all the services by performing the procedures in that section.
*To return your computer to a Normal startup mode, follow these steps:*
Click Start in the Start Search box.
Type_ msconfig_, and then press ENTER.
On the *General* tab, click *Normal Startup *- _load all device drivers and services, and then click OK_.
When you are prompted, click Restart.


----------

